# Cycle Chat on go slow



## Danny (13 Apr 2014)

Everything seems to be running very slowly - for example it is taking 10+ seconds to navigate between forums or open a particular post.

Other websites are working as normal for me so assume this must be a CC issue - possibly related to yesterday's duplicate post problem?


----------



## ianrauk (13 Apr 2014)

yup, it's running slow.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2014)

I keep getting thrown off the site. Message says the site may be temporarily down or permanently moved. Other websites are working fine.


----------



## Peteaud (13 Apr 2014)

Slow for me and had a post go twice.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Apr 2014)

Not been able to post for ages, now seems to be running faster


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2014)

Other sites are not loading, for me, and I'm getting the same Security Certificate Warning as the other night.
The certificate has been issued for another site. Not this one.


----------



## Shaun (13 Apr 2014)

I've restarted a few services and the server load is dropping. I'll monitor over the coming days, but hopefully things will settle down as the caches get built up in memory.


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2014)

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 Apr 2014)

I thought perhaps it was just the length of these things, between me and you lot!


----------



## Shaun (13 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3026488, member: 9609"]do you run your own server to host the site ?[/QUOTE]

Yes. It's a high-spec dedicated box in a data centre in a super secret location.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Apr 2014)

Some of us contemplated going to bed early because CC was not loading 
I decided to wait up


----------



## Shaun (14 Apr 2014)

The chat room seems to have been causing the problem so I've temporarily disabled it:
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/chat-room-temporarily-disabled.154089/


----------



## summerdays (14 Apr 2014)

Me too,


Pat "5mph" said:


> Some of us contemplated going to bed early because CC was not loading
> I decided to wait up


some of us did give up! It was so so slow, does anyone still use phases (can't remember it exactly), something about a dead dog with 3 legs etc, which was used to describe the speed when the computers at work were on a go slow in the late 80's. (They may have been something like php 83's???)


----------



## theclaud (14 Apr 2014)

Shaun said:


> The chat room seems to have been causing the problem so I've temporarily disabled it:
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/chat-room-temporarily-disabled.154089/


I knew it would be @rich p's fault.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Apr 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Some of us contemplated going to bed early because CC was not loading
> I decided to wait up


I did give up and go to bed, found I could not sleep, came back for a hot toddy, still going slowly and gave up and went back to bed slightly more tipsy than before, slept well overnight and low and behold it is working again! now off to the LBS, going to try really hard not to spend too much money... OH will kill me if I come home with n+1


----------



## Shaun (14 Apr 2014)

Server monitoring data is back to normal levels this morning so we should be back up to full speed again.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Apr 2014)

Shaun said:


> Yes. It's a high-spec dedicated box in a data centre in a super secret location.


----------

